# Blascrafter



## *tschaya* (Gast) (6. September 2006)

ich kann den blascrafter nicht herunterladen kommt immer das ich einbenutzernahme und passwort brauche für den ftp server könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen

 mfg tschaya


----------



## Rascal (7. September 2006)

Hallo Tschaya

dieses Problem wird auch HIER behandelt, schau dort mal rein.

Schreibe dort bitte mal hinen welchen Browser du verwendest.

So Long
Ras


----------



## Regnor (7. September 2006)

Servus, 
wir haben aufgrund dieser Probleme zusätzlich zu dem FTP Download noch einen HTTP Download online gestellt. Damit sollte das Problem dann auch nicht mehr auftreten.
Gruß Regnor


----------



## Gast (9. September 2006)

gibts von dem Blasc und Crafter ne neue version die fehlerfrei funzt?


----------



## Roran (11. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> gibts von dem Blasc und Crafter ne neue version die fehlerfrei funzt?


Bei mir geht beides fehlerfrei.


----------



## Gast (21. September 2006)

Ich habe den Blasc-Crafter installiert und kann ihn im Spiel auch aufrufen. Leider zeigt er mir zu keinem einzigen Rezept einen Spieler, der es herstellen kann. Selbst bei den Rezepten, die ich selbst herstellen kann, zeigt er nichts an. 

Muss ich im Spiel da noch irgendetwas besonderes machen?

Gruß
Rhoda


----------



## Rascal (21. September 2006)

Hallo

Denke daran das du
1) In der Blasc-Konfig den Rezepte-Upload aktivieren musst, und
2) In der Blasc-Konfig unter Blasccrafter die entsprechenden Server auswählen musst.

So Long
Rascal


----------



## Picolo (21. September 2006)

Hallo

Bei mir zeigt der Blasc Crafter keine Fläschchen-Rezepte an.
Gibts da ne Lösung und/oder Erklärung für?


----------

